# Bilder Galerie



## smat33 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich will eine Bildergalerie ins internet stellen. Mit so weiter und zurück button. Ich bin zimmlicher anfänger bei Webdesing weils ich auch nicht so oft brauch. Mir ist es jetzt aber zu dumm 100 Seiten für 100 bilder zu erstellen und dann jede einzelne seite mit der nächsten zu verlinken. Da muss es doch irgend einen scribt text oder sonst irgendwas geben was mein einfach runterladen kann und dann nur seiner Bilder einfügen muss! kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? so um die 100 Bilder sind es!
Danke jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## versuch13 (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 du könntest dir sicher irgendwo ein PHP Script besorgen, ich glaube coppermine Photo Gallerie ist weit verbreitet, aber hab keine Ahnung ob es gut ist.
 Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mit Photoshop oder Dreamweaver (falls es dir zur Verfügung steht) eine Gallerie automatisch erstellen lassen..


 greetz


----------



## b14k (3. Juni 2005)

Geh mal auf 
http://web4.a15175880.alturo-server.de/mich/fotoalbum/ (Demo)

zum runterladen:

http://web4.a15175880.alturo-server.de/mich/fotoalbum/fotoalbum.zip

deine Fotos kommen in den Ordner Fotos und fertig...


----------



## smat33 (4. Juni 2005)

danke @ b14k
@versuch 13 ich hab beide programme! kannst du mir da mal nen link oder so für ein tutorial geben oder sichworte nach denen ich googlen kann. Aber am besten wäre es du würdest es mir gleich selbst beschreiben.
Danke


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Juni 2005)

Im Handbuch dürfte sicher was unter dem Stichwort "Galerie" zu finden sein. Sollte aber der
 Hund das aufgefressen haben, gibt es da noch ein Tutorial, das alles erklärt.
Einfach nur mal  benutzen.


----------



## versuch13 (4. Juni 2005)

PhotoShop:

 Datei > Automatisieren > Web Fotogallerie



 Dreamweaver:

 Befehle > Webfotoalbum




 gruß


----------



## smat33 (5. Juni 2005)

ok danke ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen und mir viel Arbeit erspart


----------



## b14k (5. Juni 2005)

smat33 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok danke ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen und mir viel Arbeit erspart


 Dann klick mal auf "Erledigt", damit es auch jeder sieht.


----------

